# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dugotrajna upotreba Syntocinon spraya

## Mirjam

Koristim Syntocinon spray kao pomoć kod izdojavanja. Budući da ga koristim već 8 mjeseci (sada samo dvaput dnevno) zanima me da li je njegova dugotrajna upotreba na bilo koji način štetna za mene ili bebu.
Puno hvala

----------


## apricot

Mirjam, što piše na njemu?

Ne vjerujem da bi trebalo biti nekih problema jer je to "umjetni" oxitocin, nije lijek.
Ali svejedno je najbolje pitati proizvođača...

----------


## dorotea24

jel to sprej za nos?

----------


## Mirjam

Da, to je sprej za nos koji ne stvara mlijeko, ali potiče ga da curi, tj. da krene iz dojke.

----------


## dorotea24

jedino da možda pitaš otorinca jel dobro da se tako dugo nešto uštrcava u nos.

----------


## L&L0809

i ja sam ga koristila, doduse ne tako dugo kao ti, i nedavno sam malo surfala u potrazi za nuspojavama, i nasla ovo na jednom drugom forumu:

"Danas smo bili kod dr.na kontroli  ,i doktorica priča kako je dvoje [COLOR=#018d25 !important]djece[/COLOR] poslala u par dana, koji su joj došli na prvu kontrolu, u bolnicu.. U bolnici nisu znali također par dana što je uzrok da su sisice curici natekle jako,klitoris crven,kod dečkića isto sisice jako natečene,testisi crveni i natečeni jako da bi na kraju otkrili da je od spreja koji su mame dobile na savijet patronažne sestre jer su imali problema sa dojenjem..

Problem je bio:crven jako skoro krvav klitoris,natekle sisice-ćak da je bilo i problema sa spavanjem,testisi koji su natekli,crveni,sisice također natečene kod dečkića...
Ja sam se uplašila jer sam ja koristila dotični sprej da bi mi otpustilo mlijeko..Da bi mi lakše teklo,to mi je sama patronažna predložila da koristim taj hormon,i mogu reć da mi je pomoglo dok nismo izregulirali potražnju i davanje...

Eto napisala sam to,tako da buduće mame znaju,ili one koje nisu još upoznate s nuspojavama...
[COLOR=#018d25 !important]Problem[/COLOR] je,kaže dr.što ih se može dobiti u apoteci bez recepta.."

nama se to nije dogodilo, al cisto da imas info.

----------


## sne

Navedene nuspojave mi se čine preozbiljna da bi se prihvatile samo iz "rekla-kazala", odnosno, od potpuno nepoznate osobe sa nekog foruma. Ne znači da to ne treba uzeti u obzir, ali treba provjeriti sa liječnicima, namjerno pišem u množini.

Zar ništa ne piše na lijeku?

----------


## Mirjam

Nama se srećom ništa od toga nije dogodilo, a na lijeku nisam našla nešto slično, tj. uglavnom se o njemu govori kao o lijeku za poticanje poroda, a ne za poticanje dojenja, kao što ga ja koristim. I ne piše ništa o dugotrajnoj upotrebi.

----------


## IvaZemun

Pokušavam pronaći taj sprej ovde po Beogradu i Novom Sadu, ali nema! Moj otac ima mogućnost da ode do Iloka ili Osjeka da mi kupi, pa bih vas sve molila, ako imate informaciju o tome, da li ima da se kupi i koliko košta? Inače, moj problem je taj da sam premorena i pod stresom. Imam, osim bebice koju dojim, dete mlađeg školskog uzrasta, a moja porodica živi u drugom gradu. Sa strane porodice muža, koja mi je fizički blizu, podršku nemam kad je dojenje u pitanju, već sam pod pritiskom. Ne želim vas sada tom pričom opterećivati, nego ću samo reći da mi je dojenje jako važno, i da želim sve učiniti da ono bude uspešno. Primenjujem sve tehnike pospešivanja proizvodnje mleka, i imam ga dovoljno, ali sam primetila da mi refleks otpuštanja mleka nekada zaostaje, a upravo bi umor i stres mogli biti razlog. Pokuišavam se maksimalno opustiti psihofizički, a mnogo bi mi značilo da imam kao dodatnu ispomoć i ovaj sprej.
Pomozite.
Hvala vam unapred puno!

----------


## Mirjam

Čestitam ti na upornosti. Ni ja ne želim odustati od dojenja, iako moja beba koja sada ima 14 i pol mjeseci nažalost ne zna sisati. Ja se još uvijek dva puta dnevno izdojavam, jer znam da je moje mlijeko za nju još uvijek jako korisno, ali zato koristim pomagala kao što su Syntocinon spray i tabletice Domperidone (za povećanje količine mlijeka) koje kupujem u Italiji. Syntocinona u Hrvatskoj ima u većini ljekarni. Jedna bočica košta 40-ak kuna. Možda bi bilo dobro da ti tvoja doktorica napiše da ti je taj lijek potreban, jer kad ga želim kupiti često me pitaju da li imam recept. Ponekad me ne pitaju, a ponekad samo kažem da taj lijek već od ranije koristim. Mislim da u uputi piše da se spray uštrca u nosnicu 5 minuta prije podoja, ali meni mlijeko krene već otprilike nakon jedne minute. Isto, mislim da ne moraš uštrcavati u obje nosnice, što sam ja u početku radila. Sada uštrcam u jednu nosnicu. Efekat je isti, a bočica će ti duže trajati.
Puno pozdrava! Sretno tebi i bebici!

----------


## IvaZemun

Super! Našla sam već neku vezu da Syntocinon dobijem iz Sarajeva, a raspitujem se da li tamo ima i Domperidon... Iz Italije ga nemam mogućnost nabavljati, ali bih možda iz Mađarske, ako tamo ima. Našla sam na internetu da je Domperidon aktivna supstanca u leku Motilium, a toga izgleda ima kupiti i ovde. Molim te, ako ti nije teško, napiši mi što više informacija o tim tableticama koje imaš! Od koliko su miligrama?
Hvala Mirjam!

----------


## Mirjam

Drago mi je da imaš mogućnost nabaviti Syntocinon Spray. Nadam se da će ti biti od pomoći. Vidim da te zanimaju informacije o Domperidone-u, pa ću ti probati ukratko ispričati svoje iskustvo, iako ti neće biti potreban ako imaš dovoljno mlijeka, kao što kažeš. Ipak je to lijek, pa ako ga ne moraš uzimati, bolje nemoj (npr. mogla bi možda zaraditi upalu zbog prevelike količine mlijeka koju beba ne uspije posisati). 
Moja Maja ima 14 i pol mjeseci. Ona nikad nije naučila sisati, jer je svoje je prve mjesece provela u bolnici, gdje su je hranili mojim izdojenim mlijekom na bočicu. U početku sam imala puno mlijeka. Uspijevala sam izdojiti i do 1200 ml dnevno u vrijeme kad je njoj trebalo duplo manje, tako da sam ostatak izdojenog mlijeka zamrzavala. Kad su Maji bila 3 mjeseca, dobila sam menstruaciju i količina mlijeka mi se naglo počela smanjivati, tako da sam kad je Maji bilo 4 mjeseca uspijevala izdojiti samo 150 ml dnevno, iako sam se izdajala 6-8 puta dnevno. U to vrijeme davala sam joj izdojeno mlijeko koje sam imala u zamrzivaču, ali s vremenom sam morala uvesti i malo adaptiranog. Tada sam srećom saznala za lijek Domperidone, koji bih preporučila svakoj ženi koja ima problema s nedovoljnom količinom mlijeka. To je lijek za žgaravicu, koji kao nuspojavu ima povećanje količine mlijeka kod žena koje doje. Nažalost, u Hravstkoj ga nema za kupiti, pa ga ja nabavljam u Italiji (srećom, živim u Istri, pa mi nije daleko). Terapija za 10 dana stoji 4 Eura. Zahvaljujući tom lijeku, meni je količina mlijeka nakon prvih 10 dana korištenja narasla na 750 ml dnevno (dakle količina se povećala 5 puta!), na čemu je i ostala dok god sam se redovito izdajala. Sada je Maja već velika curica, pa se izdajam samo ujutro i navečer. Ukupno izdojim oko 450 ml dnevno. Presretna sam što sam saznala za Domperidone, jer znam da je moje mlijeko za Maju najbolje.
Ako zaboravim uzeti lijek, količina mlijeka mi se odmah smanji, ali vrati se u normalu kad opet počnem piti tabletice redovito.
Naravno, Maja sad jede i drugu hranu, čak i obično kravlje mlijeko, ali ja sam uvjerena da je moje mlijeko još uvijek dobro za nju i da je štiti od raznih bolesti, pa se nadam se da ću još neko vrijeme izdržati s izdajanjem. Za sada mi to nije problem, jer se izdajam samo ujutro i navečer i to lijevu dojku izdajam električnom izdajalicom, desnu istovremeno ručnom i u isto vrijeme nešto zanimljivo čitam, tako da mi za čas prođe vrijeme.
Prije nego sam se odlučila za Domperidone isprobala sam sve i svašta kako bih povećala količinu mlijeka, ali ništa nije pomagalo. Puno sam čitala o Domperidoneu prije nego što sam ga kupila. Kod nas ga nema i žene ne znaju za njega (većinom ni liječnici, pa ne znam koliko će ti moći pomoći ako ih pitaš za savjet), ali vani se naveliko koristi za povećanje količine mlijeka. Na osnovu svega što sam o njemu pročitala (diplomirala sam engleski i talijanski, pa sam bez problema mogla čitati o tome na stranim web stranicama), uvjerila sam se da su prednosti tog lijeka daleko veće nego njegove mane, ako ih uopće ima, jer u mijeko se izlučuje vrlo malo, a osim toga taj lijek se vani u obliku sirupa daje i bebama kao pomoć kod refluksa (pojačanog vraćanja hrane, tj. bljuckanja). I moja ga je treća djevojčica kao beba koristila, jer joj ga je preporučio specijalist u Rijeci (lijek smo kupovali u Italiji).
Ako znaš engleski, pogledaj si ovaj link o Domperidoneu:
http://www.kellymom.com/newman/19b-domperidone2.html
Ako ga ima za kupiti u Mađarskoj, možeš zamoliti pedijatricu ili svoju liječnicu da ti napiše onaj obični bijeli recept za compresse Domperidone od 10 mg. Compresse su inače male tabletice. Naime u Italiji tog lijeka ima u raznim oblicima - postoje još tablete, sirup i vrećice s prahom, koliko ja znam, ali meni su male tabletice najzgodnije za popiti. Uzima se 3 x dnevno jedna tabletica. U Italiji se može kupiti i bez tog recepta. Kutija od 30 tabletica stoji 4 eura i traje 10 dana. Meni muž ponekad donese zalihu za par mmjeseci, tako da u više ljekarni kupi po 3 kutije lijeka. Možda se kod Vas može naručiti iz inozemstva, probaj pitati u nekoj ljekarni.
Ja i moja beba smo se preporodile od kad koristimo Domperidone. Nadam se da će moje iskustvo pomoći još nekome.
Sretno!

----------


## IvaZemun

Najbolje je kad sve ide prirodnim tokom, bez hemijskih stimulansa, ali nekad se ne može...

----------

